

Show HN: Plasmyd, a platform for scientists to discuss papers - kevinwuhoo

We're trying to create a space for scientific discussion about papers online, we'd love some feedback.<p>http://plasmyd.com/
======
polyfractal
Love the name!

I'm curious, how do you differentiate yourself from Academia.edu ?

~~~
polyfractal
aakil: Not sure why, but your comment is [dead]. Here's your response for
anyone who has showdead off:

 _aakil said: Thanks! Academia is more a social network for scientists,
whereas we're aiming to be a discussion platform. So, our site has a search
engine that lets you search papers like you would in pubmed and on top of
that, you can start discussions._

Thanks for the explanation =)

